# CT LAND & AN CƯỜNG KÝ HỢP TÁC CHIẾN LƯỢC - CÁI BẮT TAY NGÀN TỶ



## Trần Hi (18/4/22)

(TP.Hồ Chí Minh) Ngày 29/03/2022, tại Tòa nhà Léman 20 Trương Định Q.3, Tổng Công ty CT Land (một thành viên của Tập đoàn CT Group) và Công ty Cổ phần Gỗ An Cường (ACG) đã ký kết hợp tác chiến lược toàn diện, phát huy thế mạnh cùng vị thế của hai bên trong ngành bất động sản và các sản phẩm xây dựng, gỗ, trang trí nội thất.




CT Land một trong số các chủ đầu tư hiếm hoi bàn giao sản phẩm 10 năm vẫn cam kết bảo hành bảo trì và chịu trách nhiệm lâu dài với sản phẩm do tự tin vào chất lượng dự án và kiểm soát chặt chất lượng công trình hàng chục năm. Vì vậy việc chọn lọc các nhà thầu thi công, nhà thầu cung ứng và đơn vị giám sát trong hệ sinh thái đối tác luôn được CT Land chú trọng hàng đầu nhằm góp phần tạo ra những sản phẩm chất lượng vượt trội trên thị trường.




Công ty Cổ phần Gỗ An Cường với bề dày gần 30 năm trong lĩnh vực sản xuất nguyên vật liệu, giải pháp và nội thất là từ gỗ công nghiệp hàng đầu Việt Nam và khu vực Đông Nam Á. An Cường có quan hệ rộng rãi với các nhà cung cấp Đức và châu Âu, qua hợp đồng này, trở thành đối tác chất lượng tiếp theo đồng hành trong hệ sinh thái CT Group.




Theo thoả thuận hợp tác chiến lược, An Cường sẽ cung cấp nguyên vật liệu, thi công lắp đặt thành phẩm gỗ nội thất, sàn gỗ, tủ bếp, cửa, tấm Laminate – Acrylic – Veneer cao cấp, và các phụ phẩm ứng dụng rộng rãi trong thiết kế - trang trí nội thất… cho hàng chục dự án của CT Land đang và sẽ triển khai trong 2022 và các năm sau.








2022 cũng là năm CT Land đánh dấu mốc son lớn, triển khai nhiều chiến lược quan trọng chào đón 30 năm thành lập Tập đoàn mẹ CT Group. Năm nay, CT Land sẽ hoàn thành 6 dự án nhà ở. Đồng thời tập trung phát triển dòng CT Homes với thương hiệu nhà ở giá rẻ cao cấp DIYAS . Đồng thời CT Land sẽ triển khai 14 dự án mới với quy mô hàng nghìn hecta ở các trung tâm kinh tế lớn nhất cả nước như TP.HCM, Đà Nẵng, Bà Rịa – Vũng Tàu,… sẵn sàng cung ứng ra thị trường hàng chục nghìn sản phẩm nhà ở và nhà phố thương mại, hướng đến doanh thu 1 tỷ USD năm 2022.




Trong kế hoạch kinh doanh 2022-2025, CT Land sẽ phát triển mạnh mẽ 3 dòng sản phẩm chính: CT Homes, CT Town, CT World. Đồng thời ứng dụng công nghệ mới trong hệ thống cơ sở dữ liệu (AI, Blockchain, Tokenization) để hỗ trợ bán hàng, tiếp thị, tài chính, dịch vụ khách hàng và quản lý tài sản. Phát triển các công nghệ mới trong xây dựng như: Nhà ở mô-đun, ứng dụng 3R, công nghệ xây dựng xanh.




Nhu cầu của CT Land có chọn lọc về vật liệu xây dựng, các sản phẩm gỗ và trang trí nội thất là rất lớn. An Cường sẽ góp phần giúp hai bên phát huy thế mạnh, đảm bảo chất lượng vượt trội của các dòng sản phẩm CT Homes, CT Town & CT World giai đoạn 2022 - 2025 và những năm tiếp theo của CT Land.
Với sự tương đồng trong tầm nhìn phát triển bền vững, lễ ký kết hợp tác giữa An Cường và CT Land được kỳ vọng sẽ thúc đẩy sự tăng trưởng trên nhiều phương diện, nâng cao tiềm lực, sức mạnh cũng như uy tín của hai thương hiệu đầu ngành Bất động sản – Nội thất Việt Nam hiện nay.


----------

